
Why Michael Arrington will lose his "war" with Arianna Huffington - znmeb
http://borasky-research.net/2011/09/06/hows-that-again-mr-arrington/#.Tme6X-rWsV8.hackernews
======
davewiner
Pretty convincing argument. :-)

~~~
BeagleKing
Only if you believe that indirectly measured traffic metrics mean anything in
the real world.

